# Utah camo



## theblkprl99 (Feb 28, 2017)

Hey this is my first year hunting and im trying to figure out what camo would be the best for me ill be in the west desert and the in the la sal unit.. any help on pattern and layering during the rifle elk hunt and deer hunt (sept.-end of nov)


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Orange.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Camo isn't going to matter on the rifle hunts since you have to have that florescent orange on over it. 

Other than that and the other hunts what ever camo that floats your boat works well. Anything from a flannel shirt to the high end stuff, what ever you like.


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

Critter said:


> Camo isn't going to matter on the rifle hunts since you have to have that florescent orange on over it.
> 
> Other than that and the other hunts what ever camo that floats your boat works well. Anything from a flannel shirt to the high end stuff, what ever you like.


agreed as well


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

> pattern and layering


Depending on the type of hunter you are, that will in my opinion determine your layering. I tend to like to sit and ambush for about the first two or three days of the season. I have some spots I've found where game will funnel in once all the chaos starts.

I've been blessed with hands and feet that could freeze on a Phoenix afternoon so I layer my feet, hands, etc. if i'm going to be sitting. Later in the year when I tend to hike a lot more, i layer with a merino base, down puffy, and a shell jacket. I hike in the merino and layer back up when i'm glassing. You're going to have some cold mornings until you figure out what works for you. I hunted with a guy in about $1500 worth of a popular designer camo and he froze, while my eBay/thrift store/mil-surplus compilation of "hunting clothes" kept me pretty warm. Just find what works for you, avoid cotton...and where plenty of orange.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

If you're concerned about being seen from 100 yds or more then any drab color will work (underneath your pumkin suit of course).

I'd focus on layering, as mentioned, and what gear will keep you warm and dry. Remember, cotton kills...


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Camo's nice, but animals pick up on movement a lot more...think about it when hunting.


----------



## american_jackal (Mar 1, 2017)

Since nobody is answering your specific question, I will chime in. A very popular camo, from a local company would be Kings Camo. They have a pattern Desert Shadow that would work great out in the West Desert, and a pattern Mountain Shadow that would be great for the La Sals. That being said, like many have commented, if you are hunting deer or big game. More then likely you will need to be wearing orange. But for scouting, or say coyote hunting camo is a great advantage being in the field. Hope this helps. 

p.s. I personally use Kryptek Highlander and have liked it.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

What is your budget for this clothing?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

The tan or light brown "Natural" brand seems to work well in the West desert.


----------

